# My Himalayan Cat won't let me clean around her eyes



## Rammstein_Fan (Jul 15, 2009)

what do i do?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Gently restrain her and get it done. 
I sometimes like to "sneak attack" and do my kitties when they are relaxed and feeling snoozy. Have a warm, damp washcloth ready, grab a scruff-hold and quickly wipe. Remove the washcloth, tell the kitty "good kitty" and ruffle your fingers through the fur at the back of the neck where you had grasped her. ...sort of 'apologizing' for having to hold her. 

Best: (_you know you were successful_) if you can do it, get it done, scrubble quickly and then walk away without the cat getting up and leaving is very good. 
I do not like my kitties to run from me whenever I must do something unpleasant to them. I do not want them to associate me coming at them, with anything bad happening. *I* always want to leave *them*, not have them run from me. ME leaving shows them I am not doing 'something-to-them' forever but if they run from me, I took too long and allowed them to fear or grow annoyed. 


In the Health Forum there is a sticky titled "How To Medicate Your Cat", but it mainly discusses various ways of safely restraining cats to get procedures done quickly and with as little pain to both parties as possible.
Good luck with your kitty.
heidi


----------

